# Desperate not to buy meds



## Mountain209man (Aug 26, 2011)

so i had a godbud clone that flowered early on me for no reason but its started about 3 weeks early so it gives me a chance to pull off the very nice bottom branch. its only at 34 days of flower but I dont have much medicine so this plants early maturity comes as a welcomed surprise


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2011)

:48:


take care and be safe


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 27, 2011)

dont mind if i do 4u:48: and i miss read my calender shes at 40 days


----------



## burner (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow that's only 40 days:holysheep: How big is that cola?


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 27, 2011)

its really not as solid as it may look in the pic becuz she is premature she hasnt had the chance to really swell but my guess would be about 10 grams. i have never grown this strain so i dont kno the weight but the branch is about 14 inches long


----------

